# String for Fred Bear Element - Ready to buy/need help!



## Elohssa6 (Oct 31, 2006)

Draw length is adjusted by modules on this bow, if that matters....


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

There are lots of quality string makers on this forum. Give them the string and cable length, bow model and colors and they'll do the rest. Picking colors is the hardest part.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Oct 31, 2006)

so with that info, you could build the string??


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

hard to beat 60x strings!!


----------



## Elohssa6 (Oct 31, 2006)

I am going to go with 60x...have to send my business to the only guy to help!!!... ..just want to know what info I will need to provide him...


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

All I need to know is the following
Bear Element
STRING LENGTH : 87
BUSS CABLE LENGTH : 34 3/4
Let me know what colors and I'll do the rest.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Oct 31, 2006)

Order placed with 60x!!! Went with Flo Green and Flo Orange Serving, D Loop and Cat Whiskers to match!!

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## the rookie (Mar 17, 2006)

you will be very satisfied! Brad's da man


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Brad does make some awsome string's! Post some pictures when you get it all set up!


----------

